# Όλοι οι Μογγόλοι > Mongol, Mughal, Mogul



## nickel (Nov 14, 2009)

Η Μογγολία, με 12 φορές την έκταση της Ελλάδας και πληθυσμό μόλις 3 εκατομμύρια, είναι μια από τις πιο αραιοκατοικημένες χώρες. Είναι και το δεύτερο μεγαλύτερο ηπειρωτικό κράτος (δηλ. που το περιβάλλει από παντού ξηρά, landlocked), μετά το Καζακστάν, που το χωρίζει από τη Μογγολία μόλις μια φλοίδα πλάτους 38 χιλιομέτρων. Mongu στη γλώσσα των Μογγόλων σημαίνει «γενναίος».

Τον 13ο αιώνα ο Τζένγκις Χαν ένωσε τις φυλές των Μογγόλων και δημιούργησε τη μεγαλύτερη χερσαία αυτοκρατορία (εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε την επέκτασή της και πώς διαιρέθηκε μετά τον Κουμπλάι Χαν).

Ο Κουμπλάι Χαν, που φιλοξένησε τον Μάρκο Πόλο στην αυλή του στη «μεγάλη πρωτεύουσα» (όπως λεγόταν τότε το Πεκίνο), ήταν εγγονός του Τζένγκις και ιδρυτής της μογγολικής δυναστείας των Γιουάν. Το 1304 η Μογγολική αυτοκρατορία χωρίστηκε σε τέσσερα χανάτα και το 1368 η δυναστεία των Μινγκ διαδέχτηκε τους Μογγόλους στη διακυβέρνηση της Κίνας.

Μογγόλος στην καταγωγή, μέλος μιας φυλής με τουρκοπερσική κουλτούρα, ήταν και ο Τιμούρ Λενκ (ο Τιμούρ ο χωλός, γνωστότερος σ’ εμάς σαν Ταμερλάνος), ο οποίος αυτοανακηρύχθηκε συνεχιστής του έργου του Τζένγκις Χαν και κατόρθωσε το 1370 να ιδρύσει στη νοτιοδυτική Ασία τη δική του αυτοκρατορία, την οποία συνέχισαν για ενάμισι περίπου αιώνα οι αποκαλούμενοι Τιμουρίδες. Εικόνα εδώ.

Τιμουρίδης πρίγκιπας, απόγονος του Ταμερλάνου από τον πατέρα του και του Τζένγκις Χαν από τη μητέρα του ήταν ο Μπαμπούρ, ο οποίος υπήρξε ο πρώτος Μογγόλος μονάρχης της Ινδίας και ιδρυτής της Μογγολικής αυτοκρατορίας της Ινδίας (Mughal Empire, 1526-1707, τύποις μέχρι το 1857). Να σημειωθεί ότι ο Μπαμπούρ, που είχε αρχικά σαν ορμητήριό του την Καμπούλ, και οι διάδοχοί του στη δυναστεία ήταν μουσουλμάνοι. Το Mughal αντιστοιχεί στην περσική λέξη για τους Μογγόλους και απ’ αυτή προήλθε και το Mogul. Με αυτή τη δεύτερη γραφή έχουμε συνήθως τον Great Mogul, τον Μεγάλο Μογγόλο, όπως έλεγαν τον αυτοκράτορα του Δελχί. Τη λέξη τη χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα για μεγιστάνες των ΜΜΕ και του κινηματογράφου: media moguls, Hollywood moguls.

Να σημειώσω, λοιπόν, ότι είναι καθιερωμένο για αυτές τις διαφορετικές ορθογραφίες της αγγλικής να μεταφράζουμε εμείς σε _*Μογγόλος*_ και *μογγολικός* (όχι «μουγάλ» ή «μουγκάλ») και, από την άλλη, όταν μεταφράζουμε αυτά τα «μογγολικά» από την ελληνική πρέπει να ξέρουμε ποια ορθογραφία έχουν στην αγγλική.
*
οι Μογγόλοι = the Mongols
η αυτοκρατορία των Μογγόλων = the Mongol Empire
Μογγόλος αυτοκράτορας = Mongolian emperor
η Μογγολική Αυτοκρατορία / Δυναστεία της Ινδίας = the Mughal Empire / Dynasty
ο Μέγας Μογγόλος ή Μεγάλος Μογγόλος* (αυτοκράτορας του Δελχί ή το μεγαλύτερο διαμάντι που βρέθηκε ποτέ στην Ινδία — και στη συνέχεια χάθηκε) = *the Great Mogul
media mogul = μεγιστάνας των μίντια*

Mongoloid race = μογγολοειδής φυλή (Στη Wikipedia: All the -oid racial terms (e.g. Mongoloid, Caucasoid, Negroid, etc.) are now often controversial in both technical and non-technical contexts and may sometimes give offense no matter how they are used. This is especially true of "Mongoloid" because it has also been used as a synonym for persons with Down Syndrome, and in English as a generic insult meaning "idiot". A shortened version of the term, "mong" or "mongo", is also used in the United Kingdom, mainly Scotland. These insults have become common and the majority who use them will have no idea of their racist connotations or connection to the word "mongol".)
μογγόλος, μογγολάκι = mongol, mongoloid (Ο όρος mongoloid ήταν πρόταση του ίδιου του Ντάουν, που περιέγραψε το σύνδρομο. Από το 1965 ο WHO έχει ζητήσει να μη χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος μογγολισμός, mongolism, Mongolian idiocy, και να χρησιμοποιούνται τα _σύνδρομο του Ντάουν_ και _άτομα με σύνδρομο του Ντάουν_.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongols
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongolian_language
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongol_Empire
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mughal_Empire
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mogul


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2009)

Μογγόλος = οδηγός (ΠΑ), κ. συνεκδ. καθένας στη Μοίρα Μεταφορών :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 14, 2009)

Διότι είναι ανυπότακτοι και διάγουν βίον νομαδικόν


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 14, 2009)

Δύο επισημάνσεις: τόσο ο Ταμερλάνος όσο και οι απόγονοί του που βασίλεψαν στην Ινδία ήταν φυλετικά Τούρκοι (ο Τιμούρ ανήκε στη φυλή των Μπαρλάς). Η εξομοίωσή τους με Μογγόλους οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι πριν από τον Ταμερλάνο η "νόμιμη" εξουσία στον ευρύτερο χώρο της Κεντρικής Ασίας ασκούνταν από τους Μογγόλους απογόνους του Τζενγκίς Χαν. Συνεπώς, η νομιμοποίηση της εξουσίας του Τιμούρ και των απογόνων του προϋπέθετε την οικειοποίηση του προσδιορισμού "Μογγόλος", χωρίς να ανταποκρίνεται στη φυλετική καταγωγή τους.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2009)

Χρήσιμη η επισήμανσή σου γιατί καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως η υπερβολική συνοπτικότητα έχει στρεβλωτική επίδραση. Αντί για «Μογγόλος στην καταγωγή» είχα σκεφτεί να γράψω «Τουρκομογγόλος» για να αποδώσω το _Turco-Mongol_. Έφτιαξα κι αυτό το «τουρκοπερσική κουλτούρα», που δεν είναι ακριβής όρος. Πάντως, η δική μου προσπάθεια ήταν να δείξω ότι το παραφθαρμένο Mughal / Μουγάλ της περσικής σήμαινε Μογγόλος για τους ίδιους και δεν είναι λάθος το ότι έχει επικρατήσει η μουσουλμανική Mughal Empire της Ινδίας να μεταφράζεται _Μογγολική αυτοκρατορία_ ή _αυτοκρατορία των Μογγόλων_.


----------



## Marinos (May 31, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως χρησιμοποιώ το _Μουγάλ_, για την αποφυγή σύγχυσης. Όπως λέμε Ινδιάνοι της Αμερικής, ενώ η αγγλική και γαλλική λέξη σημαίνει βέβαια «Ινδοί»· _Αμερινδοί_ αν προτιμάτε.

(τώρα βλέπω ότι ανέστησα νήμα διετίας!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2011)

Marinos said:


> (τώρα βλέπω ότι ανέστησα νήμα διετίας!)


Άλλοι απαντάνε πρώτη φορά σε νήμα διετίας σήμερα...Το 'χει η μέρα, φαίνεται! :)


----------



## Rogerios (May 31, 2011)

Άι, δύσκολα πράγματα... Κι ίσως η επιλογή «Τουρκομογγόλος» να μην είναι και τόσο κακή. Μιλάμε πάντως για ηγεμόνες που από εθνοτικής άποψης ήταν σαφώς τουρκικής καταγωγής. Το μογγολικό της υπόθεσης έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με την προσπάθειά τους να διεκδικήσουν μια δυναστική νομιμότητα που αναγόταν στους Μογγόλους Τσενγκισχανίδες.


----------

